# [HOWTO] migration kernel 2.4.x --> 2.6.x [Résolu]

## befa

Bonsoir, j'aurais voulu savoir, si il y avait quelqu'un qui avait un howto pour migrer un noyau...(les migrations de noyau ne sont pas mon fort...)

ou tout au moins des conseils et une raodmap assez clair des points a faire (et des ecueils a eviter)...

par avance merci.

befa (un gentoo noob)

----------

## kernelsensei

pff, je ne pense pas q'un howto soit necessaire, c'est relativement trivial !

faut juste penser a virer les modutils et d'installes les module-init-tools a la place !

----------

## Trevoke

C'est super simple..

```
#emerge gentoo-dev-sources

#cd /usr/src

#rm linux

#ln -s linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r? linux  // Remplace par le bon repertoire

cd linux
```

La tu t'amuses bien a configurer ton noyau tout comme qu'il faut, le mettre dans /boot, modifier grub.conf ou lilo.conf, ...

Et ensuite

```
#emerge unmerge linux-headers modutils 

emerge linux26-headers module-init-tools

emerge glibc
```

J'ai comme un doute qu'en fait tu veux de l'aide la ou j'ai pas explique, si c'est le cas, re-demande et colle-moi une tarte.

----------

## befa

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai comme un doute qu'en fait tu veux de l'aide la ou j'ai pas explique, si c'est le cas, re-demande et colle-moi une tarte.

 

mdr... nan la config du noyau c'est bon, c'est juste pour l'emerger (ca c'est fait) creer le lien vers les nouvelles sources et la fin! c'est tout pile ce que je voulais!merci!  :Wink: 

bon bah demain si tout se passe bien je roulerai en 2.6.9.r1

p.s: quelle reactivite!  :Laughing:  ca fait plaisir!

----------

## bob1977

Il faut aussi penser a mettre les bons modules a charger dans /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

 *Quote:*   

> emerge glibc

 

 T'es sur que c'est necessaire?

----------

## Trevoke

Oui le emerge glibc est necessaire une fois que tu as installe les nouveaux headers (linux26-headers). En fait, pour bien faire il faudrait aussi faire un "emerge --emptytree world" histoire d'etre sur que tout est compile pour le nouveau kernel.

----------

## kernelsensei

 *bob1977 wrote:*   

> Il faut aussi penser a mettre les bons modules a charger dans /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
> 
>  *Quote:*   emerge glibc 
> 
>  T'es sur que c'est necessaire?

 

si tu veux le NPTL oui

----------

## befa

merci encore a tous!  :Smile: 

je m'y colle et je vous tiens au courant!  :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

kernel-sensei : si tu veux le NPTL, il faut aussi l'ajouter dans la liste des USE flags de /etc/make.conf ...

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> kernel-sensei : si tu veux le NPTL, il faut aussi l'ajouter dans la liste des USE flags de /etc/make.conf ...

  cela va sans dire !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Trevoke

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

>  *Trevoke wrote:*   kernel-sensei : si tu veux le NPTL, il faut aussi l'ajouter dans la liste des USE flags de /etc/make.conf ...  cela va sans dire ! 

 

... Mais ca va mieux en le disant.

----------

## bosozoku

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> ... Mais ca va mieux en le disant.

 

 :Laughing: 

Bon bah moi va déja falloir que je me refasse un bon petit kernel parce que la il est trop gros. Je vais le faire ce week end tiens !

----------

## kernelsensei

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

>  *Trevoke wrote:*   ... Mais ca va mieux en le disant. 
> 
> Bon bah moi va déja falloir que je me refasse un bon petit kernel parce que la il est trop gros. Je vais le faire ce week end tiens !

 

alors que moi j'ai tout en dur ...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bosozoku

Arg ! Mais quand c'est trop gros, ya pas un problème pour le boot ?

Je me rapelle la première fois, on m'avait conseillé de mettre le maximum en module, j'ai gardé cette habitude et je ne pense pas que ce soit trop mal car les modules c'est exellent !

Tu les charges, décharge en fonction du besoin et tout ça en ayant un kernel tout légé.

----------

## kernelsensei

le probleme tiens surtout dans le fait que si c'est trop gros tu oublies la disquette de boot (et moi je m'en tape !)

----------

## sireyessire

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et ensuite
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Oui mais ça il te l'a pas demandé, il a jamais dit qu'il voulait être en linux-headers de version 2.6 (même si ça parait cohérent)

Tu peux très bien booter avec un noyau 2.6, et utiliser des linux-headers de noyau 2.4.

En fait, passer au linux26-headers n'est réellement intéressant que si tu veux utiliser le ntpll, sinon l'intérêt est limité.

ensuite je crois pas que tu ai besoin d'emerger explicitement le module-init-tools, il doit être en dépendance des sources en 2.6 (ou au moins il devrait! )

voilà, befa, enjoy ton nouveau noyau, mais quand tu vas emerger tes nouvelles sources 2.6 regardent bien les ewarn à la fin de l'emerge eet n'oublie pas de mettre ces options dans ton noyau.

----------

## befa

ok pas de probleme! merci encore a vous!  :Wink: 

n.b: c'est quoi cette histoire de headers ? quel en est l'impact ?

----------

## befa

bon et bien je tenais a vous remercier encore..tout c'est fait sans probleme! je viens juste de rebooter...et pas de soucis!

a plus tard!

----------

## sireyessire

un petit résolu dans le titre et tout le monde sera content alors :wonk:

----------

## befa

ooops je l'avais oublie!  :Wink:  desole

bon je vais m'attaquer a ma radeon 9600!

----------

## 3.1415

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> un petit résolu dans le titre et tout le monde sera content alors :wonk:

 

hmm, apres veteran, c'est administrateur ?  :Razz: 

----------

## 3.1415

 *befa wrote:*   

> ooops je l'avais oublie!  desole
> 
> bon je vais m'attaquer a ma radeon 9600!

 

bon courage: ati c pas de la tarte...

perso je te conseille d'utiliser le driver radeon ki est fourni avec xorg je crois. tu dois pouvoir aussi activer le support ati dans le kernel (genre /dev/agpart + ati chipset, support for ati framebuffer et un autre truc ke j'ai oublie)

avec cette config j'ai pas des scores terribles a glxgears (mais je m'en fous un peu) mais j'arrive a faire du xinerama sans trop de pb, et globalement je n'ai pas de souci d'affichage

----------

## sireyessire

 *3.1415 wrote:*   

>  *sireyessire wrote:*   un petit résolu dans le titre et tout le monde sera content alors :wonk: 
> 
> hmm, apres veteran, c'est administrateur ? 

 

non c'est pas administrateur, et tu es bien content après toi, quand 5 semaines après tu as le même problème et que tu vois un thread ou le problème à été résolu.

2videment ça suppose que tu cherches avant de poster...  :Wink: 

----------

## 3.1415

tout doux, tout doux

grizzly du samedi matin, pas bien...  :Razz: 

----------

## bosozoku

 *3.1415 wrote:*   

> tout doux, tout doux
> 
> grizzly du samedi matin, pas bien... 

 

 :Laughing:  Je ne pense pas qu'il voulait être agressif mais le fond est juste, je suis entièrement d'accord. Tu as un problème, petite recherche et hop tu tombe sur un mec qui à exactement le meme prob avec un beau résolu dans le thead, ça fait plaisir ^^

----------

## befa

 *3.1415 wrote:*   

>  *befa wrote:*   ooops je l'avais oublie!  desole
> 
> bon je vais m'attaquer a ma radeon 9600! 
> 
> bon courage: ati c pas de la tarte...
> ...

 

le probleme pou moi est resolu! par rapport a ce thread, je ne peux pas mettre de resolu (n'etant pas l'auteur) et sachant que je n'ai teste que ut2k4!

si tu as un soucis avec ton ati, vas voir le site de bosozoku! c'est la que j'ai trouve la solution (tout du moins qui marche chez moi!)

p.s:bosozoku, je devrais pitetre devenir ton conseiller en communication pour promouvoir ton site!  :Wink:  mdr

----------

## bosozoku

Hop hop aucun problème ^^

C'est le site de ma signature pour ceux qui ne savaient pas et bosozoku c'est moi   :Laughing: 

----------

## Jimmy Jazz

Hello,

J'ai suivi vos instructions et je suis tombe sur un ... os  :Smile:  . l'emerge de linux26-headers se fait normalement mais l'emerge de glibc me retournait que mes headers sont < a la version 2.6.5. En fait ebuild cherche un version.h dans l'arborescence /usr/include/linux qu'il ne trouve pas  :Sad:  et ne donc ne s'installe pas. 

En effet, qpkg -l linux26-headers ne contient pas de version.h ???

Pour corriger le probleme, il faut manuellement le construire en prennant celui du noyau 2.6 dans /usr/src/linux/include/linux...

Etrange que personne n'a recontre ce probleme.

Il a fallu reemerger glx-nvidia pour ne plus avoir des problemes de scrolling en tty et pour reutiliser xorg en glx.

flag USE=ntptl, est pris en compte par glibc,

/lib/libc.so.6 me retourne:

Compiled by GNU CC version 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6).

Compiled on a Linux 2.6.9-gentoo-r1 system on 2004-11-06.

Available extensions:

        GNU libio by Per Bothner

        crypt add-on version 2.1 by Michael Glad and others

        Native POSIX Threads Library by Ulrich Drepper et al

        BIND-8.2.3-T5B

        NIS(YP)/NIS+ NSS modules 0.19 by Thorsten Kukuk

Thread-local storage support included. 

versions des paquetages:

glibc = 2.3.4.20040808-r1

linux26-headers = 2.6.8.1-r1 ou 2.6.8.1

glx-nvidia = 1.0.6111

@+

Jj

----------

## sireyessire

 *Jimmy Jazz wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> J'ai suivi vos instructions et je suis tombe sur un ... os  . l'emerge de linux26-headers se fait normalement mais l'emerge de glibc me retournait que mes headers sont < a la version 2.6.5. En fait ebuild cherche un version.h dans l'arborescence /usr/include/linux qu'il ne trouve pas  et ne donc ne s'installe pas. 
> 
> En effet, qpkg -l linux26-headers ne contient pas de version.h ???
> ...

 

ben écoute, moi j'avais pas eu ce problème, car ça fait longtemps que j'ai plus de 2.6.5  :Wink: 

----------

## Jimmy Jazz

@sireyessire

 :Smile:  j'ai oublie de dire que je suis en 2.6.9-r1... et ma machine a part les linux-headers 2.4.x, elle n'a jamais flirte avec une version plus veille que la 2.6.8 lol

peux-tu verifier si tu as un fichier /usr/include/linux/version.h et se qu'il contient ?

Merci

Jj

----------

## sireyessire

 *Jimmy Jazz wrote:*   

> @sireyessire
> 
>  j'ai oublie de dire que je suis en 2.6.9-r1... et ma machine a part les linux-headers 2.4.x, elle n'a jamais flirte avec une version plus veille que la 2.6.8 lol
> 
> peux-tu verifier si tu as un fichier /usr/include/linux/version.h et se qu'il contient ?
> ...

 

```
cat /usr/include/linux/version.h

2.6.8.1
```

----------

## Jimmy Jazz

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  *Jimmy Jazz wrote:*   @sireyessire
> 
>  j'ai oublie de dire que je suis en 2.6.9-r1... et ma machine a part les linux-headers 2.4.x, elle n'a jamais flirte avec une version plus veille que la 2.6.8 lol
> 
> peux-tu verifier si tu as un fichier /usr/include/linux/version.h et se qu'il contient ?
> ...

 

Etonnant !!! je me demande quel paquetage ecrit ce fichier. En tous les cas ce n'est pas linux26-headers. Il ne contient que

qpkg -l linux26-headers | grep version

/usr/include/linux/dvb/version.h

???

Merci pour la reponse je vais  y mettre cette valeur... en attendant de comprendre.

Jj

----------

## sireyessire

 *Jimmy Jazz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Etonnant !!! je me demande quel paquetage ecrit ce fichier. En tous les cas ce n'est pas linux26-headers. Il ne contient que
> 
> qpkg -l linux26-headers | grep version
> ...

 

dans le doute, j'avais pê fait un cp brutal, je l'ai réemergé et :

```
cat /usr/include/linux/version.h 

#define UTS_RELEASE "2.6.8"

#define LINUX_VERSION_CODE 132616

#define KERNEL_VERSION(a,b,c) (((a) << 16) + ((b) << 8) + (c))

```

donc il y a plus le 1 mais il y a toujours une version

----------

## kernelsensei

ce fichier n'est pas cree lors d'une compil kernel ?

----------

## sireyessire

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> ce fichier n'est pas cree lors d'une compil kernel ?

 

non je crois pas.

----------

## Jimmy Jazz

He bien,

je reemerge une nouvelle fois et je vous tiens au courant  :Smile: 

Merci en tous les cas de votre aide. Je commence a croire que l'informatique c'est magique lol

@+

Jj

----------

## Jimmy Jazz

Resultat...

Toujours pas de version.h dans les paquetages 2.6.8.1(-r1) et le version.h que j'ai copie manuellement n'a pas ete modifie non plus  :Shocked:  .

Magique je vous dis 

Ca restera l'enigme de la semaine.

Jj

----------

## yoyo

NPTL, c'est plutôt ça :

 *Jimmy Jazz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /lib/libc.so.6 me retourne:
> 
> Compiled by GNU CC version 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6).
> ...

   :Wink: 

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> ce fichier n'est pas cree lors d'une compil kernel ?

 

Au risque de me prendre un coup de griffe, je dirai que oui ...

Et je le prouve :

 *Quote:*   

> #emerge mm-sources
> 
> # cd /usr/src/linux-2.6.10-rc1-mm3
> 
> #cp ../linux-2.6.10-rc1-mm2/.config .
> ...

   :Cool: 

Enjoy !

----------

## kernelsensei

ben en fait ya 2 version.h, celui du kernel et celui des headers !!

----------

## yoyo

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> ben en fait ya 2 version.h, celui du kernel et celui des headers !!

   :Embarassed: 

J'avais pas vu qu'il s'agissait du 'version.h' des linux26-headers ...

Et un "emerge -C linux26-headers && emerge linux26-headers" ?? C'est jouable ?? Déja fait ??

----------

## Jimmy Jazz

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *kernel_sensei wrote:*   ben en fait ya 2 version.h, celui du kernel et celui des headers !!  
> 
> J'avais pas vu qu'il s'agissait du 'version.h' des linux26-headers ...
> 
> Et un "emerge -C linux26-headers && emerge linux26-headers" ?? C'est jouable ?? Déja fait ??

 

Je n'ai pas eu de problemes hormis que de ne pas avoir de version.h dans l'arborescence /usr/include/linux.

Effectivement version.h existe dans /usr/src/linux/include/linux mais il n'est pas copie.

Je recontre pas mal de problemes avec KOUTPUT, mais ca ne semble pas etre la raison. 

Jj

----------

## sireyessire

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *kernel_sensei wrote:*   ben en fait ya 2 version.h, celui du kernel et celui des headers !!  
> 
> J'avais pas vu qu'il s'agissait du 'version.h' des linux26-headers ...
> 
> 

 

et paf coup de griffe, mais un coup de griffe amical, gentil, avec un reste de miel, pour adoucir le choc et une bière dans l'autre patte pour pas se fâcher  :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

Avec sireyessire, c'est tous les jours le vendredi soir au bistro avec finale de foot et supporters bien moyens ...

----------

## kernelsensei

ben moi c'est la biere mais sans le foot !

----------

## sireyessire

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Avec sireyessire, c'est tous les jours le vendredi soir au bistro avec finale de foot et supporters bien moyens ...

 

Même pas vrai d'abord.

1) je préfère boire du vin, que de la bière ( et du blanc de préférence)

2) bistrot prend un t final ou alors ne s'écrit pas avec un o

3) il est possible que je dise une grosse connerie sur le 2

4) le foot, c'est plus ma tasse de thé

5) je n'ai jamais été un supporter moyen, mais toujours ou presque été très fair-play

6) si tu t'étais exilé comme moi dans un pays où rester sobre et ne pas boire d'alcool était aussi faciliter qu'ici, tu me comprendrais mieux.

 pour les suivants on peut continuer off forums si tu veux   :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

Ben on continuera ouais, PM-moi ou quelque chose.

Quant a bistro, en effet t'as raison ... Pour le 3!

C'est un mot russe il me semble, qui signifie "vite"...

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Ben on continuera ouais, PM-moi ou quelque chose.
> 
> Quant a bistro, en effet t'as raison ... Pour le 3!
> 
> C'est un mot russe il me semble, qui signifie "vite"...

 

je confirme la traduc en russe !

----------

